# الارهاب الاسلامي في كوسوفو ( صور ووثائق ) مه&#



## zaki (14 مارس 2006)

*الارهاب الاسلامي في كوسوفو ( صور ووثائق ) مه&#*

*سلام المسيح رب المجد ..




موقع يظهر جرائم المسلمين في كوسوفو ضد المسيحيين ومقدساتهم وممتلكاتهم وارواحهم !

http://www.kosovo.com/default2.html








اسماء الكنائس المدمرة والمنتهكة من قبل المسلمين في كوسوفو .. بالصور !

http://www.kosovo.com/default2.html


























تشويه ايقونة الرب يسوع !














انتهاك مقدساتنا المسيحية !







بواسطة هؤلاء !







يا رب ارحم .. وخلص شعبك ..



الموضوع منقول عن اخونا  الحبيب    

babylonian  *​


----------



## zaki (14 مارس 2006)

*الفيديو الذي يصور ألبان كوسوفو وهم يدمرون احدى الكنائس ؟؟؟؟


http://www.sosfrance.com/Dossiers sosfr/KosovoChurchDesecration.wmv*​


----------



## Maya (17 مارس 2006)

*أخي zaki

أشكرك بداية على تقديم هذا الموضوع الهام جداً والذي يوضح أمور كثيرة  لمسيحيين بؤساء يعيشون الظلم والاحتلال والقهر والمنفى والغربة القسرية  ويحجب عليهم المعلومات حتى عن عذاب واضطهاد إخوانهم في الإيمان والمسيح ، ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك بل يمتد لتزييف الحقائق وتحويل الأكاذيب إلى خرافات وتقديمها للمسيحيين  على أنها حقائق يجب أن يؤمنوا بها ....

إن ما حدث في كوسوفو وصربيا والبوسنة الهرسك لم يكن اعتداء وحرب من طرف واحد كما صورها المحمديون الذي استغلوا ما حصل في سيربنيتشا ليظهروا أنفسهم على انهم ضحايا ومظلومون ومضطهدون بينما تكشف الصور في الموضوع حقيقة ما جرى وما فعله الإرهابيون المحمديون القتلة المجرمون بأهل كوسوفو المسيحيين الأبرياء  وبمقدساتهم وكنائسهم ....

وإلى من يتظاهر ويحتج ويرفع صوته احتجاجا على رسوم الصحف الدنمركية التي صورت رسول المحمدية والإساءة  المزعومة إلى الرموز والمعتقدات المحمدية فلينظر إلى صورة أيقونة الرب وصورة العذراء والكتاب المقدس بين مجموعة الصور في الموضوع  ...

وهذه الصورة ليست جديدة وليست الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة   فمن يجرؤ على إنكار ألوهية الرب يسوع وصلبه قيامته يجرؤ على تحطيم  الأيقونات وإلقاءها على الارض والإساءة إلى الإنجيل المقدس ، وقد تذكرت الآن ما حدث في مدرسة بيسلان في روسيا عندما هاجم إرهابيون محمديون مدرسة للأطفال واحتجزوا فيها رهائن من الاطفال والمعلمين وقتلوا عدد منهم وفي أحد الأشرطة ظهر أحد الإرهابيين المحمديين  يمسك بيده الإنجيل ويدوس عليه بقدمه النجسة أمام أعين الأطفال ...

تاريخ دموي اسود لأسوء سرطان خبيث عرفه العالم وإرهابهم وإجرامهم ممتد منذ أن عرفتهم  البشرية وأياديهم النجسة ملطخة بالدماء الطاهرة لملايين من البشر من مختلف الطوائف والكنائس المؤمنة وحتى الشعوب والأديان والحضارات الأخرى لم تسلم من شرورهم وإرهابهم وأينما نظرت على العالم وحيث توجد نزاعات ومعارك وحروب وأعمال إرهابية وانتحارية وتفجيرات وسيارات مفخخة وغير ذلك من أعمال القتل والإرهاب لا بد أن تجد لهم يد وضلع فيما حدث ........*


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 مارس 2006)

الحقيقة ربنا يحفظك موضوع اكتر من رائع وتجميعاتك ممتازة وعملت موضوع صح وجمعت ميديا تمام شكرا ليك جدا وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 مارس 2006)

وعلى فكرة دة اكبر رد ليهم على المهرجنات اللي اتعملت بعد صور الدنمارك 
ووريناهم احنا اد اية ايامها سيبنا الموضوع لربنا على الله يتوعظو


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*صفعة على قفى كل محمدي ليصحى و ليعرف حقيقة دينه الارهابي...*
*موضوع متكامل يا زكي,,,*


----------



## Michael (18 مارس 2006)

كم حزن وتالم قلبى من هذة الصور

ارحمنا يا رب

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## blackguitar (18 مارس 2006)

*بيحللوا على نفسهم النهب والسرقه والحيوانيه ويحرموا علينا مجرد اننا نتكلم فى حقائق*

*خلوا العالم كله يشوف وحشيه الكلاب اتباع الشيطان محمد*
*لان دى مش افعال لمن يتبعون الله*


----------



## zaki (19 مارس 2006)

*Maya
ramyghobrial
My Rock
MichaelMagdy
blackguitar

اشكركم  على  متابعة  الموضوع 

الاسلام  هو  الاسلام  فى  اى  مكان  بالعالم  ولم  يترك  اى  شعب  متحضر  فى  الحياة  
تمام  كالسرطان  كما  وصفتهة  اختنا  مايا  واجادت  الوصف
وان  وضعنا  كل  هذة  الاحداث  بجانب  احداث  11 سبتمبر  او  قطار  مدريد  او  اعمال  الارهاب  بأنجلترا  وفرنسا  والمانيا
ومقارنتها  بتاريخ  اضطهاد  الاقباط  وقتلهم  وحرق  كنائسهم  ومنازلهم  
سنعرف  جيدآ  ان  هذا  الدين  لا   يمكن  ان  يكون  من  عند  احد  غير  الشيطان


واليكم  اخبار  الاقباط  الدورية

http://www.copts-united.com*


----------



## zaki (28 مارس 2006)

*فيلم آخر عن تدمير المسلمين للكنائس في كوس&#160*

*فيلم  اخر  اكثر  بشاعة  عن  تدمير  المسلمين  للكنائس فى كوسوفو

اضغط للمشاهدة​*
*



*​


----------



## mohamed-kholy (29 مارس 2006)

*إن كل هؤلاء هم ضحايا التخلف وعدم الايمان ب&#15*

الاخ كاتب الموضوع كيف تحكمون على الناس من خلال صور وافلام واقلام تكتب اليس لكم عقل ومنطق تفكرون به فالله خلق العقل للتفكير والتدبر ومعرفة الحقيقه وليس بالجهل ولماذا لاتذكرون ان المسلمون فى كل مكان على ظهر الارض فهم مضطهدون لا لشىء الا لانهم يؤمنون بالله عز وجل فعلى مر التاريخ وانتم يامسيحيون تعلمون ذلك المنصفون منكم هم من يعرفون ان الاسلام احترم كل الاديان والشرائع والاجناس وحتى كل المخلوقات حتى الحيوانات فكيف بالبشر فالله هو خالق الكون وواهب الحياه 0
                                                    والى لقاء آخر بإذن الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد
( قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد)
صدق الله العظيم الذى ليس له شبيه او نظير ولم يتخذ ابدا صاحبة ولا ولدا فهو متفرد بالوحدانيه
ارجوا الرد باسلوب محترم وشكرا لو ان عندكم فعلا وعى ارجوا النشر


----------



## zaki (3 أبريل 2006)

mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *الاخ كاتب الموضوع كيف تحكمون على الناس من خلال صور وافلام واقلام تكتب اليس لكم عقل ومنطق تفكرون به فالله خلق العقل للتفكير والتدبر ومعرفة الحقيقه وليس بالجهل *



*اى  عقل  ومنطق  تتحدث  بة  يا  اخ  
انا  لم  اقوم  بعرض  افلام  كارتون  ولكنها  افلام  واقعية

ان  كنت  صدمت  من  مشاهدة  الافلام  كان  عليك  ان  تسأل  قبل  ان  تتحدث  فيما  لا  تعلم  حتى  يحترم  الاخرين  رآيك*


			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *ولماذا لاتذكرون ان المسلمون فى كل مكان على ظهر الارض فهم مضطهدون لا لشىء الا لانهم يؤمنون بالله عز وجل  *



*ومن  الذين  يضطهدونكم  ؟   واين  ؟
اريد  الاجابة  *



			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *فعلى مر التاريخ وانتم يامسيحيون تعلمون ذلك المنصفون منكم هم من يعرفون ان الاسلام احترم كل الاديان والشرائع والاجناس وحتى كل المخلوقات حتى الحيوانات فكيف بالبشر  *



*ان  كنا  نشتكى  ونعرض  امورنا  تتهمونا  بالكذب
وان  كنا  ننادى  بالمساواة  تتهموننا  بالخيانة
وان  عرضنا  الحقيقة  صوت  وصورة  نسمع  ردود  فى  غاية  الاسفزاز

فى  هذا  الامر  لا  يوجد لك  عندى  غير  رد  صغير الا  وهو  ان  احترام  الاسلام  للاديان  ظاهر  فى  معاملتة  للمقدسات  المسيحية  وهدم  الكنائس
فى  مصر  والعراق  وسوريا  ولبنان  وكوسوفو ............الخ

احترام  الاسلام  للاديان ظاهر  فى  احتلال  اراضيم  وتسميتها  بالدول  العربية  وقتل  المسيحيين  وحرق  منازلهم  وخطف  ابنائهم  و  عدم  السماح  لبناء  الكنائس  
الذى  دائمآ  لا  يتم  الا  تحت  ضغوط  خارجية

ولم  ابالغ  يا  اخ  محمد  ان  قلت  لك  ان  احترام  الاسلام  للمخلوقات  البشرية  مازالت  اثارة  موجودة  على  اجسادنا  لدرجة  اننى  اكرة  ان  اقف  امام  اى  مرايا  الا  وانا  مرتدى  ملابسى  كاملآ*


----------



## Maya (3 أبريل 2006)

*الأخ العزيز zaki ...

بداية أشكرك على إضافة المقطع الجديد حول ما فعله أولئك الإرهابيون القلتة  باخوتنا المسيحيين ، وهذا ليس غريب على أولئك  المجرمين الذي تلطخت أياديهم النجسة بدماء الأبرياء من الفيليبين حتى الولايات المتحدة مروراً بكشمير والبلقان  وروسيا وإسرائيل وأوروبا وغيرها الكثير من الدول العالم التي تواجد فيها ذاك الوباء ، حتى أصبح أولئك الناس أعداء للبشرية جمعاء بمختلف أديانها ومعتقداتها وثقافاتها فقد قتلوا المسيحيين واليهود والهندوس والبوذيين  وحتى اللا دينيين والملحدين لم يسلموا من شرهم وإجرامهم ، ولكن المثير لسخرية أن أولئك الإرهابيين ملئوا الدنيا صراخاً لما حدث في سيربينتشا وما فعلته به القوات الصربية التي لم تكن إلا مدافعة عن شعبها ، ويتناسى أولئك الإرهابيون ما فعله الألبان المحمديين وحلفائهم من عبدة اللات ورسوله  بالسكان المسيحيين الأرثوذكس المساكين من تدمير كنائس وحرق بيوت وقد شاهدنا الصور وكيف توجد نساء ورجال كبار في السن تعرضوا للعنف  والإجرام المحمدي  وهذا ليس بغريب عن أولئك المجرمين القتلة الذين يقتلون الأطفال والنساء في إسرائيل وفي مدارس ومسارح روسيا وفي شوارع أوروبا وغير تلك من المناطق .....

كنت أتمنى لو وجدت كاميرات وصور وأفلام  فيديو منذ 1400  سنة منذ ظهر ذلك السرطان وتفشى في العالم واحتل البلاد ودمرها وقضى على حضاراتها وقتل أبناء  شعبها ،ليوثق ما جرى وفعلته أيادي أولئك الإرهابيين ، فيا  ترى كم سيكون لدينا من صور وأفلام لما فعلوه وما ارتبكته أياديهم هنا وهناك إرضاء لغرائزهم المتعطشة للدماء واقتداء بتعالم قدوتهم في الإرهاب ....*


----------



## mohamed-kholy (4 أبريل 2006)

*لماذا لايقول المسلمون على مايفعله بوش ار&#1607*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ فى الانسانيه الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول فى كتابه الكريم( لااكراه فى الدين ) صدق الله العظيم
والقرآن المعجز والمنزل من رب العالمين لو قرأته وتدبرته ولو تركت لعقلك ان يفكر ولو لوقت قليل لآمن به وبمن نزل عليه فانت يارجل ولدت مسيحيا لاسره مسيحيه فماذا لو ولدت لاسرة مسلمه ماذا كان قولك فاترك كل هذا الكلام الذى تقول وفكر فى الامر بشكل صحيح انظر فى القرآن وادرسه بشكل صحيح وليس نظرة العداء والكراهيه والحقد ففى النهايه انت الذى سيضيع حقا لانه فى يوم القيامه سنقف جميعا امام الله عز وجل وسيسألنا عن اعمالنا واعتقادنا الصحيح السليم فى الايمان بالله عز وجل 
وانظر الى عدل الاسلام فى هذه القصه فى اول الفتح الاسلامى لمصر وعندما كان عمرو بن العاص الذى خلص اهل مصر من عبودية الرومان الذين كانو يسخرون المصريين فى خدمتهم ويفرضون عليهم مالا يطيقون من اشياء فأتى الفاتح العظيم عمروبن العاص وحررهم ورد لهم كل حقوقهم فإقرأ ان كان عندك ذرة انصاف والقصه ان عمرو بن العاص كان ابنه الكبير يسابق مصريا مسيحيا بالاحصنه فسبقه المصرى فما كان من ابن عمر و بن العاص الا ان ضرب المصرى وقال له اتسبق بن الاكرمين فماكان من المصرى الذى يعرف عدل الاسلام وعدل خليفة المسلمين عمر بن الخطاب الا ان ذهب اليه واشتكى له بن عمرو بن العاص فما كان من امير المؤمنين عمر رضى الله عنه الا ان امر باحضار عمرو بن العاص وولده وامر المصرى بضرب بن عمرو بن العاص قائلا قولته المشهوره اضرب ابن الاكرمين فلما قام المصرى وضرب ابن عمرو وفرغ من ذلك حتى قال امير المؤمنين رضى الله عنه ان قال للمصرى اضرب عمرو بن العاص فلولا سلطان ابيه ما ضربك فما كان من المصرى المنصف الا ان قال له لقد اخذت حقى 0
وحكايات العدل كثيرة جدا ولا يتسع المجال لذكرها 0
ولكنكم تبحثون لانفسكم عن مبررات لتخفوا الحقائق 0
                      والسلام على من اتبع الهدى  وسنلتقى جميعا امام الله الذى لاتاخذه سنة ولا نوم فهلم انتم مستعدون لمثل هذا اليوم الذى لاينفع فيه مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

فين فين فين

اة افتكرت كلامك دة منقول من شريط كاسيت سمعتة وانا راكب ميكروباص

كلامك كلام فارغ دول اى دليل على مصداقيتة


----------



## zaki (4 أبريل 2006)

mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ فى الانسانيه الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول فى كتابه الكريم( لااكراه فى الدين ) صدق الله العظيم


*برافو  هى  الاية  دى  بس  اللى  انت  فاكرها  دا  فية  حجات  كتير  هتعجبك  انا  هبعتلك  عينة  صغيرة  وبالتفسير  كمان  *

التوبة  5

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...0&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=5&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وكمان  دى  التوبة  29

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=29&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0​



			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> انظر فى القرآن *وادرسه بشكل صحيح *وليس *نظرة العداء والكراهيه والحقد *ففى النهايه انت الذى سيضيع حقا لانه فى يوم القيامه سنقف جميعا امام الله عز وجل وسيسألنا عن اعمالنا واعتقادنا الصحيح السليم فى الايمان بالله عز وجل



*انا  اعرف  القرآن  جيدآ  ودارس  لة  من  مصادرة  الصحيحة  والمعتمدة
ولم  ارى  بة  اى  معجزة  
ونظرتى  لة  لم  يكن  بها  اى  كراهية  او  حقد  
وان  اردت  ان  تعرف  من  هو  الحاقد والذى  يحرض  على  الكراهية  والقتل  ايضآ  فلك  الايتان  السابقتان  اقرآ  تفسيرهم  جيدآ  .*



			
				mohamed-kholy قال:
			
		

> *وانظر الى عدل الاسلام فى هذه القصه فى اول الفتح الاسلامى لمصر وعندما كان عمرو بن العاص الذى خلص اهل مصر من عبودية الرومان الذين كانو يسخرون المصريين فى خدمتهم ويفرضون عليهم مالا يطيقون من اشياء فأتى الفاتح العظيم عمروبن العاص وحررهم ورد لهم كل حقوقهم فإقرأ ان كان عندك ذرة انصاف والقصه ان عمرو بن العاص كان ابنه الكبير يسابق مصريا مسيحيا بالاحصنه فسبقه المصرى فما كان من ابن عمر و بن العاص الا ان ضرب المصرى وقال له اتسبق بن الاكرمين فماكان من المصرى الذى يعرف عدل الاسلام وعدل خليفة المسلمين عمر بن الخطاب الا ان ذهب اليه واشتكى له بن عمرو بن العاص فما كان من امير المؤمنين عمر رضى الله عنه الا ان امر باحضار عمرو بن العاص وولده وامر المصرى بضرب بن عمرو بن العاص قائلا قولته المشهوره اضرب ابن الاكرمين فلما قام المصرى وضرب ابن عمرو وفرغ من ذلك حتى قال امير المؤمنين رضى الله عنه ان قال للمصرى اضرب عمرو بن العاص فلولا سلطان ابيه ما ضربك فما كان من المصرى المنصف الا ان قال له لقد اخذت حقى 0
> وحكايات العدل كثيرة جدا ولا يتسع المجال لذكرها 0
> ولكنكم تبحثون لانفسكم عن مبررات لتخفوا الحقائق *0



* يا  اخ  احمد  انا  اريدك  ان  تنظر  جيدآ  الى  الكلام  الملون  فى  القصة  العظيمة  التى  عرضتها  علينا  وتعالى  ندرسها  جيدآ  حتى  نعرف  عدل وسماحة  الاسلام  الذى  تتحدث  عنة
وسوف  اقوم  بعرض  التفصيل  فى  نقط*

*A- الفتح  الاسلامى  :  ما معنى  فتح  يا  اخ  احمد  اليست  هو  احتلال  يتم  بأستخدام  الجيش والاسلحة  

B-  ومن  قال  لابن  العاص  اننا  نريد  مساعدة  منة  ومن  قال  لة  ان  يآتى  الى  مصر  ؟

C-  تقول  ان  بن  العاص قد  حرر  الاقباط  ورد  لهم  كل  حقوقهم  :  لدرس  هذا  الامر  لانة  الاهم بالنسبة  لى

عندما  احتل  بن  العاص  مصر  ماذا  فعل  بهم ؟
وتعالى  لنعرف  من  امهات  الكتب  الاسلامية  نفسها  حيث  ذكر  هذا  بن  كثر  فى  تفسير اية التوبة 29 

ان تعتبروا المسيحيون واليهود صاغرون اى ( ذليلون ) وانتم المسلمون الاعلون
عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم : كتبتُ لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين صالح النصارى ، وشرَط عليهم فيه 
1. الا يُحدِثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، 
2. ولا يجدِّدوا ما خُرِّب،
3. ولا يمنعوا كنائسهم من أن ينزلها أحدٌ من المسلمين ثلاث ليالٍ يطعمونهم،
4. ولا يؤووا جاسوساً،
5. ولا يكتموا غشاً للمسلمين،
6. ولا يعلّموا أولادهم القرآن،
7. ولا يُظهِروا شِركاً،
8. ولا يمنعوا ذوي قرابتهم من الإسلام إن أرادوا،
9. وأن يوقّروا المسلمين،
10. وأن يقوموا لهم من مجالسهم إذا أرادوا الجلوس،
11. ولا يتشبّهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم،
12. ولا يتكنّوا بكناهم،
13. ولا يركبوا سرجاً،
14. ولا يتقلّدوا سيفاً،
15. ولا يبيعوا الخمور،
16. وأن يجُزُّوا مقادم رؤوسهم،
17. وأن يلزموا زيَّهم حيثما كانوا،
18. وأن يشدّوا الزنانير على أوساطهم،
19. ولا يُظهِروا صليباً ولا شيئاً من كتبهم في شيءٍ من طرق المسلمين،
20. ولا يجاوروا المسلمين بموتاهم،
21. ولا يضربوا بالناقوس إلا ضرباً خفيفاً،
22. ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين، 
23. ولا يخرجوا شعانين،
24. ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم،
25. ولا يَظهِروا النيران معهم،
26. ولا يشتروا من الرقيق ما جَرَتْ عليه سهام المسلمين.
27. فإن خالفوا شيئاً مما شرطوه فلا ذمّة لهم،
28. وقد حلّ للمسلمين منهم ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق,

يالها  من  سماحة  اسلامية  و لك  ان  تعرف  ان  هذة  القوانين  يطبق  معظمها  حتى  الان
ويكفى  ان  مصر  منذ  الاحتلال  الاسلامى  لها  لم  يحكمها  مصرى  حتى  الان
*
D - 





> *فما كان من ابن عمر و بن العاص الا ان ضرب المصرى وقال له اتسبق بن الاكرمين*






> اضرب ابن الاكرمين


*انظر  جيدآ  الى  قصتك  التى  اتيت  لتتباهى  بها  

لماذا  يطلق  لفظ  بن  الاكرمين  على  بن  عمرو  بن  العاص  ؟

وما  معنى  ان  يقول  امير  المؤمنين  للمصرى  ( اضرب بن  الاكرمين  )  ؟

اليس  معنها  ...  يا  بن  المذلولين  اضرب  بن  الاكرمين
اليس  معنها  ...  يا  بن  المحتلين  اضرب  بن  الاكرمين
اليس  معنها  ...  يا  بن  الكلاب  اضرب  بن  الاكرمين

من  هو  بن  الاكرمين  بنظرك  اهو  المصرى  ولا  ابن  من  احتل  مصر   وذل  اهلها  كما  هو  واضح  من  القوانين  القذرة  التى  اتت  بقرآنك ؟

عن  اى  سماحة  وعدالة  تتحدث  ؟ 

الكلام  الذى  اتيت  بة  يا  اخ  محمد  نحن  نعرفة  جيدآ  ولعلك  لا  تعلم  انة  كلام  يدينك  ويفضح  اسلامك  
*


----------

